# He doesn't want quality time?



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Question for the guys...

Me and my H were talking about quality time. He said he does not prioritize it as I do, and he is more than happy with the time we spend together in each other's company on a day-to-day basis. So say for example, chatting over doing the washing up, sitting at the table eating with the family, hanging out in the evening even when we're both doing different stuff. I guess you'd call it the "companionship" side of time spent together.

I asked him what about when we first met, went out on dates? he said that's "just what you do when you first meet."

He also said that it's pretty difficult right now to arrange going out quality time due to finances (true for us) but he seems to miss how this translates to time spent together within the home, it's like he thinks that becaue we don't have the money to be going out together atm, that there is no need to arrange that special time at home.

I said earlier I think it is very important and I think not doing so is playing a dangerous game (thinking lack of time spent together, and lack of attention focussed on each other, could lead to seeking attention from elsewhere, which is what he did with his EA.) I didn't spell that out but he agreed and seems to be a little more on board.

So, should I be worried that he is happy just with the companionship side of quality time? Is he saying something else I haven't picked up on? How can I emphasize the need for focussed attention on your spouse?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Who cares if he agrees or not?

Schedule things that create it.


----------

